# Time of day to take Clomid



## Tor81

Does anyone know what time of day is best to take Clomid?

And is it better alone or with drink or with food?!

Sorry for stupid Qs, I thought it would say in the leaflet.

xx


----------



## Chris77

I take mine at night; I don't think they're really is a "best" time just a personal preference. You can take it with or without food.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

It's so much better to take clomid at night as the side effects happen when you're sleeping (if you get side effects that is). x


----------



## BABYCAREY

Hi!
I was told night time becus seemingly by morningthe side effects have almost worn off!
SO i will ask more when i see my FS wk after nxt
Good luck xx


----------



## BABYCAREY

Chris77 said:


> I take mine at night; I don't think they're really is a "best" time just a personal preference. You can take it with or without food.

Hello Chris
Hope ya dont mind but i wanted to ask u a Q please?
My FS is gonna start me off on 100mg Clomid,can i take them both at nite?
Or do i have to take them 1 in morning 1 at nite? Thanks xx


----------



## sparkle83

Night time, to avoid side-effects. Dont have to take with food. Take all tablets in one go. :D


----------



## dan-o

I'm taking mine in the AM, at breakfast time, so I don't forget. 

So far it's been OK :)


----------



## Quaver

For 100mg Clomid, I was told to take 1 in the morning, 1 in the night:wacko:
That cycle didn't work though:haha:


----------



## Rowan75

I took mine at 9pm - good luck with the clomid!

:dust:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there, 

I found taking clomid with my evening meal suited me best... as by the time the sie effects kicked in I was on my way to bed.

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Tor81

Thanks everyone, I've taken your advice & am going to take it at night, that's when I take my other pills anyway.

First one tonight (& DH is away) so hope no side effects!


----------



## 1stBaby2011

I was told that it's best to take Clomid at the same time, every day.


----------



## princess2406

I take mine in a morning so I don't forget! Good luck x


----------

